
Show HN: WD Stack – an improved curated list of resources - wdstash
http://wdstack.com
======
wdstash
I know there are a lot of these "curation" sites out there, so here's how I
hope to make WD Stack different...

It's curated by everyone (open submissions and voting), but it's not a
firehose. It's organized by collections that cover the realm of both frontend
development and web design.

Many curations are maintained by a one author. These curations tend to be
ambiguously selective, or grow out of date. Other curated lists are
overwhelming, unruly and it's hard to find quality resources. I hope that WD
Stack is the "happy medium" between a selective curation and comprehensive
list.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts and feedback!

Eric Willis also hunted us today.. [https://www.producthunt.com/tech/wd-
stack](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/wd-stack)

